# Wood stand for 50 gallon



## dujuw (Feb 25, 2012)

Built this for my wife and I, mostly for my wife. We are very happy with how it turned out! 

I'm trying to show before and after staining and clear coat but not sure it's letting me upload both. The stain is red mahogany.


----------



## dujuw (Feb 25, 2012)

Sorry. Here is before stain.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

looks nice, wish you had pics of the whole process so we could see your design


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Looks good, I'd have chosen a stain that matched the cherry wood, though it's pretty bloody close.


----------



## TorontoBoy (Mar 14, 2013)

Looks great.

Did you do 2x4 rectangles for the top and bottom, and then supporting 2x4s on the corners?


----------



## Buddy (Jun 7, 2012)

Very nice! I wish I could build something like this. Great job!


----------

